# training calves - DOMS



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

I know some people don't do calves (that's Hackie) but I like to work the whole leg even though they are relatively big naturally.

I normally do some calve raises standing up. Sometimes I also use the machine.

I can never seem to get them to feel any pain the next day, help! what do u guys do for calves? do u feel any pain in them?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mostly fast twitch muscle there. Heavier weights might be the key to calves. They can be worked more often than most muscle groups except abs. Make sure you have somewhat locked knees. Not locked but not bent. If the knees are bend during calf raises this will not isolate the calves as much. So strait legs and get a good stretch. The fascia is really heavy in the calves (due to weight bearing) and stretching can make room for more muscle growth especially pumped.

No pain? Try heavy one day then try reps another.

Heavy 8 reps.

Reps 20-30 reps and just see which ones do the most damage.

I hate sore calves, affects the walking alot.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i'll give high reps a go.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

For Variety try doing your standing calf raises as normal but not full range only the top half (parallel to the top)... Then do toe raises on the leg press machine but only the lower half of the movement (massive stretch at the bottom) then only up to parallel....

So your working the top half of the range on the standing then the bottom half on the leg press..... and remember ur not lifting ur own bodyweigt on the leg press so you can pile the weight on 200k+ and just concentrate on the stretch.....

Donkey calf raises are a good mass builder to... but the calves are very stubbon none more than mine..... Even finding a steep hill and doing 40 meter sprints up it helps keeps then guessing...


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

by doing top half of the standing calf raise do u mean keeping only raising yourself with the toes on the floor and never letting the heel touch the floor?

and can u tell me what are toe raises and donkey calf raises? sorry never heard of them


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Do them on the calf raise machine as normal toes on a raised block....

Only let the heal come to paralell with the floor......(no stretch at the bottom).

Then really drive the positive reaching for maximum height at the top of the movement......

Toe raises.... same as calf raises but doen on the leg press.... Toes on the leg press plat, knees locked then extend by pushing with your calves only...... Get the picture?

Donkeys..... mmm harder to explain...... you grab a bench for support and bend over so ur body is at 90 degrees to your legs.... toes on a block... then get someone to sit on ur hips... then raise the calves as normal...... not very well explained sorry... Arnie does em in pumping iron if u've seen that with 2 birds on his back...

Hope this helps.......


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Found 2 pictures which might help. 

check out http://www.abscofitness.com/training/general/calves-hamstrings/mf1b.html


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

I got ya. Thanks for you help in explaining the exercises. The donkey raise things look a bit weird especially if another bloke in on top of you, lol. wouldn't mind if it was a bird, but will probably need to get a heavy/strong one, lol


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Try doing 8 sets of 20 reps with only 20 secs rest between each set then the following day get out of bed and do a set of 100 quick reps of standing calve raises to pump them full of blood again,following day do the 8x20,then 100 reps and do this for 7 days only making sure you are feeding the muscles the extra protein they need to recover,you notice a difference after a week of rest after the week of blasting.


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

If your calves are relatively big to start with I wouldnt worry too much about them.

However I have found with calves that training them heavy and going for a maximum range of stretch and movement in the chosen excercise usually does the trick and gets them aching the next day.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

they are hardest muscle to develop i have heard, i think arnie used to do something stpid like hundreds of sets a day to get the definition he got


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Genetics.

I dont do anything for calves and mine are about 17"

Calves have alot of type 2 muscle fibers and you should go heavy once and a while.

Also they have the most fascia than anywhere else in the body, so they should be stretched out after hitting them.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, i have heard that too to stretch them, i find them quite rewarding to work, i love that rubbery feeling i get in them, but i only get this when i do 10 sets+


----------

